# More Corel Draw tips for dot pattern



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Preparing paths that captures the corner of a path. The method gives an even distribution of a path that usually misses and sometimes skip the corner. It takes extra time but the result is better distribution, less overlapping and crowding. Polygon shape usually is harder to fill with even distribution.

YouTube - Star of David Dot pattern


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have to say it again, great job Luis.

Katrina


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow! Again.


----------



## raywords (Jan 12, 2010)

Where do you find the Fill Dot Mode?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

raywords said:


> Where do you find the Fill Dot Mode?


I wrote the macro. I am in the process of documenting it. It will be available soon.


----------



## lgjar (Jun 5, 2008)

Hurry! Can't wait! Your stuff is awesome!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

There are a lot of us waiting! Back of the line is way long.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Aaaa-mazing!!!:d


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I have been asked for info about FDO2P. I just uploaded the User Manual for FDO2P in MediaFire file hosting website. The manual has the info of what the macro's capability. Any comments or constructive criticism will be appreciated. The file is huge though. So I leave the decision up to you.

FDO2P Manual.pdf Manual.pdf

There will be 6 videos that will go along with the package.

Thank you.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

lnfortun said:


> i have been asked for info about fdo2p. I just uploaded the user manual for fdo2p in mediafire file hosting website. The manual has the info of what the macro's capability. Any comments or constructive criticism will be appreciated. The file is huge though. So i leave the decision up to you.
> 
> fdo2p manual.pdf manual.pdf
> 
> ...


Hey Luis. My christmass has arrived!!!!!


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

Not wanting to rush you on this Luis  but I've 10 days left on the LED macro. Would rather pass any pennies onto you though, as your macro is brilliant.

Downloaded the maual and now can't wait for the macro 

Thanks for all your hard work

Sharon


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

WOW! 

This looks like fun. I can't wait to get a copy and start playing. Nice manual, great job and keep up the good work. 

Put me on the list for the big announcement.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Ronald Bastian said:


> WOW!
> 
> This looks like fun. I can't wait to get a copy and start playing. Nice manual, great job and keep up the good work.
> 
> Put me on the list for the big announcement.


Just sent everybody a PM that had requested for info via PM, Gmail and email. I have to be careful. You know self promotion is taboo.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> You know self promotion is taboo.


Yes, pitching your own products for sale in the forum threads is (and always has been) definitely taboo 

Just sharing good information though is (and always has been) welcome. It's what makes this place great (and not filled with sales pitches in every post )

Great job on the video, Luis!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Yes, pitching your own products for sale in the forum threads is (and always has been) definitely taboo
> 
> Just sharing good information though is (and always has been) welcome. It's what makes this place great (and not filled with sales pitches in every post )
> 
> Great job on the video, Luis!


I will keep within the rule. Am I ok so far? Please let me know when to stop.

Thank you Rodney.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow...I am so ready for this. Looks Great Luis.


----------



## lgjar (Jun 5, 2008)

The macro is fantastic! Thank you Luis!


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Luis,
where can I get the macro ? 
Susan


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Lnfortun said:


> I will keep within the rule. Am I ok so far? Please let me know when to stop.
> 
> Thank you Rodney.


To be honest, I'm not sure how this all works  

Are you selling a macro, or are you just creating a free macro and sharing it here?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure how this all works
> 
> Are you selling a macro, or are you just creating a free macro and sharing it here?


I am not selling it right out in the forum. I don't solicit. But by word of mouth. If you noticed I don't reply when I am asked how much, when, where and how to get it. Like I said before I will abide by the rule. I don't reply other than PM. All I ask is to send me their email when I am asked. It is up to the members discretion. It took months to develop it. I have shared a lot of tutorials and videos but this one is different. If that is a no-no please let me know and I will stop.

I am sorry if I am going out of line.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> I am not selling it right out in the forum. I don't solicit. But by word of mouth. If you noticed I don't reply when I am asked how much, when, where and how to get it. Like I said before I will abide by the rule. I don't reply other than PM. All I ask is to send me their email when I am asked. It is up to the members discretion. It took months to develop it. I have shared a lot of tutorials and videos but this one is different. If that is a no-no please let me know and I will stop.
> 
> I am sorry if I am going out of line.


 
In my humble opinion you are fine.
(but I am not an admin or owner of the forum) 

I think that "out of line" is having friends and "co-conspirators" post just for the sake of posting...over and over and over ...with no REAL information shared..... just for the sake of putting one's "sig link" in the forum...over and over and over and over......THAT gets annoying AND is soooooo obvious!!! LOL!!!
I do not feel as though YOU are doing this Luis! 
You have created something that is wonderful and helpful!!! 
(but this is just my lowly humble opinion)


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> In my humble opinion you are fine.
> (but I am not an admin or owner of the forum)
> 
> I think that "out of line" is having friends and "co-conspirators" post just for the sake of posting...over and over and over ...with no REAL information shared..... just for the sake of putting one's "sig link" in the forum...over and over and over and over......THAT gets annoying AND is soooooo obvious!!! LOL!!!
> ...


Thank you.

I am trying to be discrete as much as possible. Remember way back when I started sharing the tutorials you asked me if I have a donation box in my Google site? My answer was if you want you can donate to the homeless. Today somebody suggested that I should put a link in my Google site of how to get the macro. My answer was I made a commitment to TSF when I said I will not sell anything in the web page or something that lead to sales. I don't even put link to my Google account as p[art of my signature. That is not my style. So far it is people that saw my videos that are not even TSF member that are interested. My the first one was from UK none member. He found out about it through the video.

So I would ask members if you want to know about the macro please send me a email unless that is not allowed. Instead of posting the question in the threads. Some members have sent through my email account. Click my ID then click Send email to xxxxxx.

Thank you very much.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree. I think that the information Luis has been sharing is valuable but I do understand that we all must abide by the rules. 

Since the rules are we can not promote our own business let me give a shout out to Luis and his new Macro. My first try and it worked beautifully. It came with alot of information to get you started but I am the type that jumps in first then if things go wrong I seek help but it was fairly easy. I watched the install video and tried it and it worked great. 

Here is the test I did. This weekend I will be putting this puppy to work. took 7 seconds. This is a nice macro.

YouTube - Fill Dot Pattern Macro


Thanks Luis.

Katrina


----------



## shoedad (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome!

By the way what music did you use with that video?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Is this ready yet?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

shoedad said:


> Awesome!
> 
> By the way what music did you use with that video?


If you are asking about the music in Star of David video I can't remember. I picked it from the music provided by YouTube in AudioSwap option that is part of video editing.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

taricp35 said:


> Is this ready yet?


Send me an email. Click my ID then click send email to xxxxxxx. I can't discuss detail in the forums.

Thank you.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Not a promo but sharing technique of how to fill fonts. The technique can be done with CorelDraw Center line tracing, Step and Repeat, Trim, Blend and Spray tools.


Single line file: YouTube - SIngle line Font fill.avi

Inside fill: YouTube - Inside fill.avi


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Luis....

I was just about to fill out the order form and noticed that it states...
_"FDO2P is not tested with Vista and may or may not work with it”_

I have Vista 32.....so should I wait a little while to purchase your rhinestone-macro?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> Luis....
> 
> I was just about to fill out the order form and noticed that it states...
> _"FDO2P is not tested with Vista and may or may not work with it”_
> ...


I have the program on my desktop that has vista 32 and it works just fine. I actually ordered it before I read it may not work on vista as it was not tested on vista but when I installed it, it worked with no problem. I actually have another computer that has XP and I would have installed it on that one if it did not work on the vista machine but all was good so I never bothered. I posted a short video somewhere on the forum of me using it and it was done on my desktop which is running vista.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> Luis....
> 
> I was just about to fill out the order form and noticed that it states...
> _"FDO2P is not tested with Vista and may or may not work with it”_
> ...


Vista is not an issue. You have the old form. Sorry about that.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Vista is not an issue. You have the old form. Sorry about that.


Thanks Luis!

I will be waiting for a new form.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is another video on how to fill and object. In this case the object is a star.
YouTube - Fill a star.avi

Use full screen view mode, 720p and close any advertising pop -up


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Real nice Luis.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Just posted the new speed test of the macro in vinyl cutter forum.

Here is the link to the post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p749357-post51.html


----------

